
Google+ reportedly passes 43 million users - moritzplassnig
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/09/22/google-reportedly-passes-43-million-users
======
dholowiski
1 1/10 (less actually) the users of Facebook. Still, impressive as long as the
growth continues.

